# Has anyone gone gluten free because of Hashimoto's?



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

The new doctor I saw recommended that I go gluten free, dairy free, soy free & eliminate all corn products & rice. He said that there is a lot of recent scientific research that links gluten allergy or intolerance with Hashimoto's. I want to go gluten free and slowly eliminate the dairy and everything else I think it would be too hard to give up everything all at once and I don't want to fail at this.... I LOVE food lol who doesn't right?

If you are gluten free how did you do it? Can you recommend any good websites to help me get started? Is there something that made it easier for you?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

For me, eliminating gluten made a huge difference in my antibody levels. I had a TT in October of 2010 but my TPO continued to climb for a few months after it. It wasn't until I went GF that they started to come down.

Going GF should be done all at once, and not slowly eliminated because even a small amount of gluten can stir up antibodies.

I don't buy a lot of GF products and I stick to unprocessed foods, nothing from a box or frozen dinner, very low carbs, high vegetables and lean protein. If I absolutely must have a treat I might buy a gf cookie, or make home-made Lara bars with dates and almonds.

GF makes you think about changing the way you eat. Instead of a tuna sandwich for lunch, you can use the tuna and put it on a salad. Instead of pasta, you can make a double helping of veggies and a lean protein. I grew up with my mother balancing meals with a meat, a vegetable, and a carb/starch. I had to get out of that thinking and start making double veggies and eliminating the carbs all together. (I also have insulin resistance)

It really just takes time to get into a new habit and there are tons of websites if you do a search on gluten free. What I was not prepared for when I first started was feeling kind-of sick. My stomach got upset and I had diarrhea for a week or so. That right there was confirmation that I had some gluten sensitivity. And if I ingest gluten now, I get stomach cramps and diarrhea about an hour later.

Watch for hidden gluten in salad dressings, soy sauce, fast foods, gravies and other sauces, any "mix" like a seasoned rice mix, pre-made cake icing, canned soups.

A lot of restaurants now have gluten free items on their menus. We like to eat out occasionally, so I always check ahead of time what a restaurant offeres without gluten.


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

lizzm said:


> The new doctor I saw recommended that I go gluten free, dairy free, soy free & eliminate all corn products & rice. He said that there is a lot of recent scientific research that links gluten allergy or intolerance with Hashimoto's. I want to go gluten free and slowly eliminate the dairy and everything else I think it would be too hard to give up everything all at once and I don't want to fail at this.... I LOVE food lol who doesn't right?
> 
> If you are gluten free how did you do it? Can you recommend any good websites to help me get started? Is there something that made it easier for you?


You might want to talk to someone else about changing your diet. I am very sensitive to glutens and have gone gluten free and it's helped a lot. My brother is 100% Celiac and I'm highly gluten intolerant so it runs in my family. Corn can be a gluten but it doesn't bother all people who have Celiac or gluten intolerance. I've not heard of rice causing a gluten problem. It's more related to SIBO. There are a LOT of gluten free products to use to substitute with. I use gluten free pasta and it's pretty good. There are cookies, breads, and lots of other things available. Don't dwell on what you can't eat, think about all the things you can eat. I didn't have any trouble going gluten free and I ate a lot of baked goods and such all my life. I just concentrate on all the things I really like that are gluten free and eat a lot of them. Dairy isn't a gluten problem per se. It's just that after having glutens mess up your intestines you may have to lay off the dairy for six months or so until you heal. You need to talk to a nutritionist about this so you can find out what you actually can and can't eat. It's a lot easier if you know everything that is available to you. Why cut yourself short if you don't have to. Good luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lizzm said:


> The new doctor I saw recommended that I go gluten free, dairy free, soy free & eliminate all corn products & rice. He said that there is a lot of recent scientific research that links gluten allergy or intolerance with Hashimoto's. I want to go gluten free and slowly eliminate the dairy and everything else I think it would be too hard to give up everything all at once and I don't want to fail at this.... I LOVE food lol who doesn't right?
> 
> If you are gluten free how did you do it? Can you recommend any good websites to help me get started? Is there something that made it easier for you?


The biggest culprit for most of us seems to be wheat gluten. I would not touch soy w/ a ten foot pole.

That said, I suspect that if you go totally wheat gluten-free, you will see a huge difference and may not have to give up the dairy and other glutens such as rice, corn and oats.

Be a good scientist and only do one thing at a time.

Gluten goes by many names; please read the link..............

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/glutenfree-knowhow-what-are-other-names-for-wheat.html


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am gluten free too. Though I do eat some corn & rice doesn't bother me either. I eat no soy and very little dairy. It's made a HUGE difference. I was throwing up constantly until diagnosed with Hashi's and advised by my doctor to go gluten free. My stomach is no longer upset.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I am gluten free too. Though I do eat some corn & rice doesn't bother me either. I eat no soy and very little dairy. It's made a HUGE difference. I was throwing up constantly until diagnosed with Hashi's and advised by my doctor to go gluten free. My stomach is no longer upset.


Such a small sacrifice for such a big dividend!! Good for you!


----------

